# Chayil is Here "My Pretty Mama" / Pics



## babymello

Hello Everyone,

It's been 1 month and a few days since I've haven't post here.

I had my baby girl on July 18, 2008 at 12:58 am
She weighed 7lbs 5oz 20 1/2 inches long.

Her name is: Chayil Renita Webb.

Mother and daughter are doing good. We're well rested after a labor that nearly cost our lives in a bleep second.

I thank God first and foremost that we are both here, and I'm here to share my story today. 

I would like to say that my whole entire pregnancy was a wonderful/joyous experience/journey. 

As a first time mother, it feels good to see my reward of 9 months of my husband and I creation. She will look up to mom and dad who will instill moral values in her life and will lead and guide her throughout life courses. 

I would do it again and again until I have my completion of my family of 3 to 4 children.

Here's my birth story.

As some of you may know I was overdue. My due date was suppose to be on 7-11-08, but my baby girl came on 7-18-08 one week later.

On that follwing Monday 7-14-08 after my due date, I spoke to my doctor and was told that if the baby doesn't come between the end of the week that they'll have to induce labor.

She told me to go to my assigned hospital at Long Island College on Wednesday 7-16-08 so that they can check and monitor the baby and check my pressure to see if it was high. If it's high we will induce labor.

To make a long story short.

The time was 3:30 pm on that Wednesday, I had no set time appointment. My Husband was with me. They put me on the monitor for the babys heart rate for an hour. Midwife came in, told me that I was having 5 min contractions, but I didn't feel it. 

She told me I had to stay. I was like WHAT! lol 
My husband and I just went there for one thing and I have to stay.

I didn't have no peace at all. Hubby and I was both hungry, felt the need to go home to get my bags, eat something, then head back to the hospital.

I called my mother-in-law she told "me not to leave if anything happen to me they're not responsible.

We took that risk anyway, I discharged myself. Midwife said that my doctor was a little upset because she said she told me what was going to happen.

I said yes, she said induce my labor, but I didn't come prepared for anything. Hubby had a long day, he didn't get any rest, so he stayed, put me in a cab and I was back there within 2 hours.

My mother-in-law arrived 2 mins after I got back she stayed with me the entire time, while hubby was home getting a few hours of rest.

They induced my labor at 10:45 pm that Wednesday night.
Called my hubby to come back to the hospital around 1/2 o'clock in the morning because I didn't want him to miss anything. 

It took 14 hours before the real hard contractions start coming.

It's now Thursday.
My husband and his mom was there the whole time up until delivery. I hardly got any rest, I was starving, I don't like to use that word, but i did that day. lol 

Hubby and his mom was eating everything in my room, while I couldn't eat anything. I couldn't even have a glass of water. My throat was dry, dry, dry. That's no joke and those ice chips didn't even work. lol

I suffered hunger those two nights. 
Back to the story. At 5:00 o'clock the anatheseologist came in to give me and epidurla, that pain was kicking in heavily. They prep everything told me not to move and everything went well. 

That first dose felt like heaven for 3/4 hhours. 
At 9/10 o'clock the medicine was wearing off and I asked for another dose. It helped for about an hour, I was only 4 cm. 

The baby got stressed from the potossuim, her heart rate dropped, and they put something in my IV and everything went fine.

My mother-in-law said to me "stop asking them for the pain killer it's too much. I couldn't resist the pain.

At 11pm my contractions were kicking in heavily, they gave me another dose, but that wasn't working and my leg died out. I couldn't feel it, I was 6 cm. 

I couldn't take the pain anymore I coped out of doing this the natural way. I yelled out screaming "take her out" "my pum pum hurt" all the doctors was like what's a "pum pum" and everyone in the room started laughing because of the way I said it. 

My husband told me not to quit I came this far, don't quit wait a little more. I said "No" tae her out.

My doctor came and she encourage me to wait it out another hour or so and I did, the pain hurt like hell. I never even imagine the pain until I actually felt it. The contractions got even more heavy I was like 8 or 9 cm and I stared screaming like crazy "take her out" so my doctor looked at the monitor and said that I'm ready. 

They prop the poles for me to hold on to and told me when I feel the contractions take a deep breath and don't let it out. Just push push, push, push, push.

They said I was doing good. My mother-in-law said she saw the baby's head right there. I continued pushing for 3 more contractions, I did really well pushing, then all of a sudden Ii couldn't feel my leg anymore to push.

The baby got stressed, her heart rate went down as well as my pressure. My husband said the look on my doctor's face didn't look good. 

i just felt the whole room get silent for a second and then everybody started rushing, pulling the bed to get it out the room, my IV cords started popping out my hands. They went crashing into the wall just to get too the OR, it was crazy. 

All I remember everyone saying to me "breathe" not to fast but keep breathing. 

They finally got me in the OR about 1 to 2 min. All I remember was a blue covering, an oxygen mask and something they did to my left hand and then they slit my bikini line and tugged the baby out. I felt that, that was no joke.

I felt a silence when they got my baby out. Then i heard my baby girl crying. After that they stitch bond me up, no staples or dressing. 

I was out like a light and didn't remember no more. A few mins later I remember someone waking me it was a lady and she showed me my daughter. She was all wrapped up, I look up at her on the side and she looked at me and the lady took her somewhere.

I woke up in this recovery room around 6 o'clock dazed out. 

Hubby and his mom came in, made sure I was ok, stayed a little bit and then left. They were out of it too.

From the time I went in the OR and my baby came out the room, my husband recorded everything from when they took the baby out the OR. He has some nice footage on video and camera photos.

He will make a video documentary of our daughter when he gets a chance. He has to edit everything and that takes time.

Until then, here are a few image of what "My Pretty Mama" look like at birth, up until now.

Thanks for reading my story.
What an experience.

Mello
 



Attached Files:







l_1fcbe38976c701535b36cc83ddb6102a.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 143









l_5bf202a8137f2760ba9fda4e11bef745.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 94









l_a6c7cc4f0aeafca1d9e746a6f01c36db.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 88









l_94f25d160677f00412e298f6a7463eed.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 142









l_c9ba3f80cbf2aec8eebbeb4058dbfbff.jpg
File size: 64.8 KB
Views: 179


----------



## babezone

aww glad u to are ok now shes lovely well done x x x x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Aw, such a cutie!

And thanks for sharing your birth story.


----------



## Frankie

well donexxx


----------



## Heather.78

oh hunnie what a story you had it a bit rough not feeding you for that long didnt sound a good idea what were they thinking, but I suppose the most important thing is that you and the baby got through it and came out safely well done and congratulations new mama:hugs:


----------



## mommytashaX2

Wow! What a story! Thank God you two are OK. She's soooo beautiful! So precious :) I have to admit that you had me laughing when it came to this quote...



babymello said:


> I couldn't take the pain anymore I coped out of doing this the natural way. I yelled out screaming "take her out" "my pum pum hurt" all the doctors was like what's a "pum pum" and everyone in the room started laughing because of the way I said it.

Lmao!! Killer.. Good job mama and congrats!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats glad your both ok.


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------



## LaDY

Aww hunny Congrats...shes beautiful xx


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations!! She's so beautiful! And what a birth story...so glad you're both ok x


----------



## danni2609

congrats!!


----------



## Sparky0207

What a story! Well worth it though! Congratulations


----------



## babymello

mommytashaX2 said:


> Wow! What a story! Thank God you two are OK. She's soooo beautiful! So precious :) I have to admit that you had me laughing when it came to this quote...
> 
> 
> 
> babymello said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't take the pain anymore I coped out of doing this the natural way. I yelled out screaming "take her out" "my pum pum hurt" all the doctors was like what's a "pum pum" and everyone in the room started laughing because of the way I said it.
> 
> Lmao!! Killer.. Good job mama and congrats!Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm enjoying every moment of her.

Yes girl, that day was so funny. My husband said he wish he had that on tape.

That pain was no joke.. Foreal....

Mello


----------



## babymello

Heather.78 said:


> oh hunnie what a story you had it a bit rough not feeding you for that long didnt sound a good idea what were they thinking, but I suppose the most important thing is that you and the baby got through it and came out safely well done and congratulations new mama:hugs:

They said I couldn't eat anything, just in case of a possible c-section which I end up having.

Thanks,
Mello


----------



## polo_princess

congrats!!


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x x


----------



## Mervs Mum

She really is a pretty mama.....:cloud9:

x


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations :)


----------



## clairebear

wow hunni you had a rough time. glad to see and hear ur ok though. congrats on ur little girl she is cute and you look fab xx


----------



## Belle

Congrats! shes beautiful!! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats, she's so cute!


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations hun! 
xx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congrats and well done, hes lovely x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates


----------



## babymello

Here's 5 more photos of "My Pretty Mama"

I'm enjoying motherhood.

Mello
 



Attached Files:







l_2333340ad16d7779bf0385546e503b34.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 1









l_66966fc82239abc6238aad329b36783c.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 1









l_4bd57c54eae01f1b278201e48663ea93.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 2









l_059d7d6faa3f45609e017c340f7f5285.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 2









l_d31c977b4e0798d04a46578718e78de7.jpg
File size: 65.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and very well done shes lovely x


----------



## Neecee

mommytashaX2 said:


> Wow! What a story! Thank God you two are OK. She's soooo beautiful! So precious :) I have to admit that you had me laughing when it came to this quote...
> 
> 
> 
> babymello said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't take the pain anymore I coped out of doing this the natural way. I yelled out screaming "take her out" "my pum pum hurt" all the doctors was like what's a "pum pum" and everyone in the room started laughing because of the way I said it.
> 
> Lmao!! Killer.. Good job mama and congrats!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

LOL!!! Oh boy! Well done though!


----------



## Blob

Congrats!!


----------



## Chris77

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## xarlenex

Aw congrats!! What a cute little girl xx


----------

